# Ordner Spurlos verschwunden



## Dakicka (13. April 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 2 Festplatten in meinem Rechner, eine S-ATAII und eine alte 80GB IDE.
Die 80 GB platte ist in eine 5gb Partition und eine 75 GB Partition geteilt.
Als ich dann gestern meinen Rechner hochgefahren habe war ein Ordner mit ca 50GB spurlos verschwunden. Wenn ich gucke wieviel Platz noch auf der HDD frei ist, ist es aber wie vorher. Ich habe schon überall geguckt ob der Ordner ausversehen verschoben wurde, wurde er nicht -.- Ich habe schon Scandisk einmal durchlaufen lassen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Was kann ich noch tuen? Der Ordner scheint ja Physisch noch da zu sein.

Danke Schonmal.

MfG Dakicka


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Es gibt Programme von O&O Software, mit denen sich sowas wiederherstellen lässt... lad dir mal ne Demo runter und versuch dein Glück.


----------



## ojamaney (17. April 2007)

Hat der Ordner vielleicht das Attribut "versteckt" und in den Einstellungen des Windows-Explorer ist einegstellt, dass Versteckte Ordner nicht angezeigt werden?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. April 2007)

Oder er wurde als Systemordner deklariert oder liegt in einem welches auch im Explorer unter Extras Ordneroption  unter  dem Reiter Ansicht.


----------



## Dakicka (17. April 2007)

Anime-Otaku hatte recht, wie kann sowas denn einfach so passieren?

Vielen danke an euch andere


----------

